# Welche AiO und RGB Lüfter



## emmure (8. September 2021)

Morjen,

folgende Frage:
Seid ihr eher Fan davon den RGB Lüfter + Stripes + AiO von der selben Firma zu holen, damit alles über ein Programm  gesteuert werden kann?

Und ich überlege meinen Dark Rock 4 gegen die Kraken Z73 360mm AiO zu tauschen.
Lohnt sich der Tausch? Macht es Sinn oder eher unnötig.

CPU: Ryzen 5800X

Grüße


----------



## IICARUS (8. September 2021)

Im Allgemeinen kommt es auf den RGB an.
Siehe dazu: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...-tipps-und-tricks-guide.604468/#post-10750304

Der Hersteller hat oft gar nichts damit zu tun, sondern nur die Software des Controllers, was dazu verwendet werden kann. In meinem Fall als Beispiel die Aura Software von Asus. Habe daher unterschiedliche RGBs verschiedener Hersteller verbaut, die alle denselben Stecker mit 3-Pin 5v haben. Also dem adressierbarem D-RGB.

Es gibt aber z.B. von Corsair eine eigene Ausführung inkl. Controller und hier würde der Stecker nicht aufs Mainboard passen, weshalb dann auch zwingend ein Controller dessen Hersteller vorhanden sein muss.


----------



## number_eight_burp (8. September 2021)

emmure schrieb:


> Und ich überlege meinen Dark Rock 4 gegen die Kraken Z73 360mm AiO zu tauschen.
> Lohnt sich der Tausch?


Natürlich nicht, bleib besser bei deinem Dark Rock 4.


----------



## IICARUS (8. September 2021)

Lohnen würde ich eher darin beziehen, alles so verbaut zu haben, so das jederzeit alles problemlos erreicht werden kann und nichts zugebaut ist. Also in diesem Sinn eher optisch und nicht Kühl technisch. Denn eine AIO muss auch heruntergekühlt werden und Prozessoren lassen sich allgemein auch schwer kühlen. Da werden die Temperaturen nicht sonderlich besser ausfallen.


----------



## emmure (9. September 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Im Allgemeinen kommt es auf den RGB an.
> Siehe dazu: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...-tipps-und-tricks-guide.604468/#post-10750304
> 
> Der Hersteller hat oft gar nichts damit zu tun, sondern nur die Software des Controllers, was dazu verwendet werden kann. In meinem Fall als Beispiel die Aura Software von Asus. Habe daher unterschiedliche RGBs verschiedener Hersteller verbaut, die alle denselben Stecker mit 3-Pin 5v haben. Also dem adressierbarem D-RGB.
> ...





number_eight_burp schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht, bleib besser bei deinem Dark Rock 4.


Vielen vielen Dank für die Antworten.
Also sind AiOs einach nur eine optische Sache und bringen garkein Vorteil?
Schade, also lohnt es sich einfach nicht 250€ für die AiO auszugeben denke ich.

Wegen den Lüftern gucke ich mal, ob ich vorne noch 2 Silent Wings einbaue oder eher RGB Lüfter.
Durch Lieferknappheit kann ich eh gerade kein Seitenteil mit Sichtfenster bestellen.


----------



## Sinusspass (9. September 2021)

Bisschen besser wird es mit der AiO schon werden, aber die paar °C werden in der Praxis quasi nichts bringen. Das wird im besten Fall ein Booststep sein. Da wirds schon schwer, den zu messen.


----------



## IICARUS (9. September 2021)

Kommt auch ganz darauf an, was für ein Luftkühler als Vergleich genommen wird.

Denn gehen wir jetzt von einem Doppelturmkühler mit zwei Lüfter aus, wird der Unterschied geringer ausfallen, wie ein kleinen Luftkühler, der aufgrund der kleineren Fläche nicht so viel Kühlen kann. Dasselbe zählt auch bei einer AIO, da es diese auch mit unterschiedlich großen Radiatoren gibt. Aber auch hier macht es ein Unterschied ob der Radiator vorne verbaut ist und die kühlere Raumtemperatur abbekommt oder oben verbaut ist und die heiße Abluft der Grafikkarte zum kühlen bekommt.

Aber selbst wenn es ein Unterschied geben wird, wird dieser nicht gewaltig groß ausfallen.
Zum Beispiel, wenn man einen Noctua D15 und eine AIO mit einem 360er Radiator als Vergleich nimmt, wird man keine besonders niedrigere Temperaturen erreichen, da der D-15 Kühler bereits sehr potent ist.

Was ich im Allgemeinen meinte war eher, das da keine Wunder bewirkt werden und dann  hierbei keine Temperaturen dabei rauskommen, was sich groß zur Luftkühlung unterscheiden würde. Das bekomme ich noch nicht mal mit einer custom Wasserkühlung hin, wo viel mehr Fläche der Radiatoren vorhanden ist. Ich würde aber jederzeit eine AIO vorziehen, weil sie weniger verdeckt und alles jederzeit gut erreichbar ist. Jedoch würde ich hier keine 250 Euro dafür ausgeben wollen, da ich vom Preis her schon sehr nahe an einer custom Wakü ran kommen. Natürlich nur dann, wenn ein custom Loop wie mit einer AIO nur für den Prozessor vorgesehen ist und dementsprechend nur ein Radiator verbaut hat. Denn mit der Grafikkarte und dann noch mehr Radiatoren kann eine custom Wakü schon einiges mehr kosten.

Hintergrund ist, weil eine custom Wasserkühlung jederzeit erweiter werden kann und auch gewartet und so zusagen sehr lange bestehen wird. Manche AIOs sind leider halt wegwerfe Artikel, da sie kaum oder schwer gewartet werden können. Eine Ausnahme ist die AIO von Alphacool, da sie aus Komponente der custom Wasserkühlung besteht.


----------



## valandil (10. September 2021)

Mein Arctic Freezer II für 65€ (240er Radiator) hat sich meiner Meinung nach sehr gelohnt. Zwar ohne RGB (kann man wer will nachrüsten), aber allein durch die bessere *Wärmekapazität *von Wasser werden mittelfristige Lasten (Sekunden bis Minuten) besser abgefangen als durch Luftkühler und deren Heat Pipes, die ihre wahre Stärke eigentlich nur in sehr kurzen Wärmespitzen ausspielen. 
Bei konstanten Dauerlasten werden sich beide nichts nehmen, da limitiert dann der Übergang von CPU aufs Kupfer des Kühlers bzw. CPU-Die auf Heatspreader. 

Dazu noch so gut wie unhörbare Pumpe und Lüfter (bei Arctic) und man kann die Platzierung vom Radiator (oft) frei wählen so dass der Kühler nicht bereits von der Wärmequelle erwärmt wird, was bei Tower Kühlern unweigerlich passiert und man dadurch mit frischer Luft von außerhalb des Gehäuses kühlen kann bei Platzierung in der Front.

Verglichen mit meinem vorherigen Scythe Mugen eine deutliche Verbesserung bei gleichem "Lärm" (beide für mich unhörbar eingestellt). 


Wenn man nicht nur Benchmarks und Prime95 Tests im Sinn hat, macht eine AiO durchaus Sinn.


----------



## Rapotur (14. September 2021)

Hab mir jetzt ne Arctic geholt und die ist richtig gut - ne 420er


----------

